# How do you measure success?



## CJackson017 (Oct 20, 2010)

Money, Power, Happiness, Self actualization?


----------



## PseudoSenator (Mar 7, 2010)

Mental, physical, and emotional fulfillment. So yes, self-actualization. I could reject all those in a heartbeat for a yacht and passport though :wink:


----------



## CJackson017 (Oct 20, 2010)

Same for me due to the fact that self actualization entails becoming whole and balanced which i think is only reached after death


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

Self actualization. You could have all the money and power in the world, but if it's not what you really want, then what did you really gain?


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

Happiness.

I've seen a poor man put his child to sleep and go back to his dirty old job, who's happier than a ceo who comes home only to find that his children don't even know him.. 

Anyway, to be happy, poor or rich, is a huge indicator of success to me. It's easy to be motivated to accomplish things, but if the intrinsic needs of joyous life aren't met, then what's the point of living?


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

Becoming someone with a particular place and purpose in the realm of human affairs, from which I would gain a sense of self-fulfillment. Basically, a niche to fit in and actually develop. I am seeking my niche, and only when I have attained it will I be satisfied and successful.


----------



## mnemonicfx (Sep 5, 2010)

I somehow do not see happiness as a measure of success. 
As happiness is just our fluctuating imagination of what we desire in life. 
What I consider as a measure of success is how much of a difference that we make to someone or others' life?

If that difference makes him/her/them better than before, that's what I call as success.

Now, what is "better" ? The same question that we asked to ourselves about what is "success"?

In the end, if this principle is applied to one another, all people will be successful.


----------



## S_K (Oct 19, 2010)

When you no longer feel you need to accomplish anything more.


----------



## Cloud_Nine (Oct 17, 2010)

Happiness is the answer for me.

That is the ultimate answer for EVERYTHING we do in life. It should be!


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

I do not meassure success through fame, power, or wealth. 
Success is when I have completed something.


----------



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

success for me will be in finding a truly peaceful life. I don't like the concept of "happiness", for every happy moment you have, a low is sure to follow or precede it. But peace, if done correctly, can last until the end.


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

success to me is accomplishing goals (whatever they are, big or small) that i set out for myself. doesn't happen often, but when I do, it really is a great feeling.


----------



## dmdiannemorales (Nov 8, 2010)

CJackson017 said:


> Money, Power, Happiness, Self actualization?


I think we should measure success by how much others benefit from our work, not by how much we benefit. Selfishness isn't success. The outcome of our sacrifices and hard works must be share to everyone.


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

cordial cherries.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

Meterstick.


----------



## daman (Aug 2, 2010)

My success is determined by the number of times I get hit on in a day...


----------



## Rez (Nov 6, 2009)

*Knowing/Feeling that*

Knowing that you found feeling in your task

Feeling that you found knowing in your task


----------



## FataMorgana (Jan 20, 2011)

Being at peace with myself and the universe (everyone else). Then, and only then, the rest can follow.


----------



## fzleen (Jan 21, 2011)

“There are a few things that Success is not…
Success is not fame, money or power.

Success is waking up in the morning so excited about what you have to do that you literally FLY out of the door.
Success is getting to work with the people you love,
Success is finding a way of connecting and binding them together,
Success is connecting with the world.

Success is falling asleep knowing you did the best you could.
Success is joy, friendship and freedom


Success is <3”

Quoted from the movie Fame. This is truly what measure success to me. :3


----------



## pwiloson (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't think I'd be happy if I get to the age of 40 and I'm still below corporate level, that's why I'm starting a business.

Starting my biz and working my ass off - that's what is going to/beginning to make me happy.

Also, if I do become successful at that but yet, still have no woman and child.. won't be quite as fulfilling.


----------



## MentationAway (Feb 21, 2011)

dmdiannemorales said:


> I think we should measure success by how much others benefit from our work, not by how much we benefit. Selfishness isn't success. The outcome of our sacrifices and hard works must be share to everyone.


Thank you. This is an interested thread but I am a bit dismayed that the vast majority of this threads posters measure success by imagining how things could be for them. If we can make a difference which helps the world or increases the life quality of others, then that's success.


----------



## Ziwosa (Sep 25, 2010)

Succes = How happy you are * How happy you make others

Money, Power and Self actualization play a major role in the above formula.


----------

